

Ask HN:I need $2500000 in 3 years. - dropshopsa

I need to make $2500000 in 3 years, I prepared to work, learn new things and do anything that is not dehumanizing and morally degrading.<p>So i'm asking the HN community for their suggestion, help, comments.
======
jdietrich
Create ten million dollars worth of value and claim a quarter of it.

~~~
aresant
If you're in the USA need to adjust that equation by 2x to cover taxes, CPA /
Legal fees that come w/that kind of dough.

EG - Create 20 million in value, claim a quarter of it, pay half out for the
pleasure, and move on.

~~~
dropshopsa
How do you not get caught for an illegitimate claim

------
sixtofour
It sounds like you need to create a company and sell it. I don't know if three
years is long enough for you or not.

Get really good at creating and flipping sites. _Really_ good.

Day trade, but the odds are against you.

~~~
dropshopsa
This sounds like an option, where can I learn how to flip sites?

~~~
sixtofour
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22flip+sites%22&ie=utf-8...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22flip+sites%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

------
lhorie
Sorry if this is going to sound harsh, but nobody makes 7 digits in 3 years by
asking for things on a plate. Also, statistically speaking, you aren't going
to just stumble upon a gold mine.

Your best bet is to close your browser, get off your chair and go start
something that resembles what you see in profit 100/200 websites.

Don't waste time with stupid Bitcoin/IPO-scam/whatever-the-latest-get-rich-
quick-fad-you-see-on-hn me-too crap.

~~~
dlikhten
I think this should be an automated response to anything on HN about "how do I
make $X in Y time"

If I can think of a way to make 2.5mil in 3 years, I guarantee you I will not
tell you, I will do it right here and now.

So first lets ask why do you even need 2.5mil in 3 years, why the urgency? Did
you borrow money from a bookie? If that is the case I would recommend getting
to a bigger bookie to create a turf war. Then while they are at it sneak out
of the country and live under an alias somewhere in rural china for the rest
of your life.

------
mw63214
Take the usual "I want to build the ______ for ______" and add "for India" or
"for Africa".

------
cjzhang
Do you have any skills?

Barring that, you could try to rob a bank or something.

~~~
dropshopsa
haha I like the bank idea, but was thinking about doing this legally.

I am currently studying computer science and multimedia, I can currently in
program c++, html, java, action script.

I am also quite fit. Have experience in gym, squash, personal training.

~~~
cjzhang
Prostitution? But even that isn't going to hit $2.5 mil in three years. More
likely, you'll need to make all 2.5 mil in your third year, and spend the
first two building yourself up.

You could try doing some tricky loophole pyramid scheme stuff using
cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin? But that's also pretty scummy.

~~~
dropshopsa
Good idea, scummy, But is it legal?

------
stevenp
What do you need $2.5m for?

~~~
dropshopsa
I want to buy my dream property cash. rent some of the rooms out and I will
never have to work again. Then spend every day on HN, all day.

~~~
gvb
You are asking the a question to achieve a preconceived and, IMHO, wrong
solution. If you achieve your solution, you will very likely find the solution
is the correct answer to your question (how do I avoid work), but is the wrong
solution (no happiness).

The correct goal is not the avoidance of work, but the enjoyment of life.

Your proposed goal has a lot in common with winning the lottery: work for 3
years (buy lotto tickets), accumulate (win) $3MM, then never have to work
again.

Looking at people who won the lottery, we find many of them go on to have an
unhappy life:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16449-lottery-wins-
no-...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16449-lottery-wins-no-guarantee-
of-health-or-longterm-wealth.html)

<http://www.uky.edu/~swhank2/research/lottery_bankruptcy.pdf>

